# So I want to build a Marshall clone.....



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I am looking to build a clone of a Marshall JMP 2204.











Can anyone provide suggestions or recommendations on the kits that are out there?

So far it appears that only Ceriatone and Triode Electronics offer the JMP style chassis.
I would likely get the head cab from Sour Mash since they make an exact replica.
I'm thinking that Hammond transformers and choke would add a nice Canadian touch. These I will definitely order from Next Gen.

Anyone have experience dealing with these suppliers ?
Can anyone suggest other options ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

JMP 2204 was a fairly short run, wasn't it? Most kits I have seen are more JCM800 _or_ Plexi/earlier JMP styled, not the hybrid. But lots of suppliers who do kits. If you're going to piecemeal it, you can find a schematic/layout and DIY (which is challenging, but fun, I did one late 2013 that way), or maybe order a partial kit less XFormers from Nik at Ceriatone if you're not willing to do the board yourself.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The 2204/2203 were introduced in 1976.
I've seen JMP style 2204's dated as late as early '82.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've purchased a chassis and transformers from Triode in the past, never had any problems/everything went smoothly. 
There was a company in England selling Marshal & Vox chassis's & stuff at reasonable prices on eBay a while back. That might be another option. I believe they had the JMP 2204 chassis and face plates. (2204 is my favorite marshal)

Edit: ebay seller's name is "steves025uk". He doesn't have anything at the moment but you can look in his feedback to see a sample of what he normally sells.

Also http://www.seasidechassisdesign.com/ will make any chassis you desire and he's in Canada.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Ahh, Modulus Amplification.

I was looking at them as well..... very pricey now with our dollar in the toilet though :-(


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

oops, posted a site but it was the wrong one. I posted a fender only site. duh...


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

don't use the Hammond OT its not accurate enough


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Parkhead, could you , please, elaborate a bit your statement, I'm interested in it. Hammond is claiming same parameters as original ones (interleavings etc.)
Maybe different core steel makes the difference ? How big is difference soundwise ? Thanks, Damir


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like it will be a very cool project! Be sure to keep us in the loop as it develops.



epis said:


> Maybe different core steel makes the difference ? How big is difference soundwise ? Thanks, Damir


Hammond's replacement transformers are built keeping the materials and the design specs as close to the original part as is possible. They are even designed to look aesthetically similar. Hammond's "UPGRADE" transformers all have better grade steel cores, resulting in a lower noise floor and a cooler operating temperature. But the core tone remains unaltered.


----------

